# Best brush for everyday coat maintenance



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I currently have a metal comb (which always seems a bit harsh) and a slicker (at least I think thats what it's called !) which is ok but not great. And a bristle brush from PAH which is useless.

What is the best thing to use for daily brushes of the coat ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A soft pin slicker and a hard pin slicker along wih a comb that has one hald with wider teeth athn the other.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I have read that Les Pouches (sp??) are good but don't have experience of them.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> I currently have a metal comb (which always seems a bit harsh) and a slicker (at least I think thats what it's called !) which is ok but not great. And a bristle brush from PAH which is useless.
> 
> What is the best thing to use for daily brushes of the coat ?


Hi Lisa,

In answer to your question - I'd not splash out too much as a normal Denman hairbrush such as the D85 (ball ended pin paddle hairbrush) would be ideal and these can be found for under £10 anywhere.

Stephen x


----------

